# Growing Hops



## arksnoah21 (15/5/09)

G'day all,
I'm a relatively new member here, but have been brewing for some time. I have been considering growing my own hops from rhizomes, but am very concerned that i don't live in a suitable region. I live in western sydney and I have been led to believe that hops grow in cool, dry climates with well drained soil. Is this right? and if so what is meant by cool and dry, I don't live in bathurst or orange but I was wondering if i could pull it off? Has anyone had any success in a similar area?

Cheers
Sim


----------



## Bizier (15/5/09)

I live in the inner west, bit I am growing hops in the Blue Mountains on a family farm. It can definitely be done Sim.

The main thing is to give them a large structure to climb, deep soil, and loads and loads of sun, as in the sunniest place you can possibly manage on your block.

We are not Nth Germany, Nth california nor Mouteka, but we can have a decent stab at it.


----------



## white.grant (15/5/09)

This thread has lots of information http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=25151

cheers

grant 

edit wrong link


----------



## b_thomas (15/5/09)

So far as I understand it, it's more the number of hours of summer sunlight (40 to 50 parallels) rather than its intensity that increase hops yield. I'm also led to believe that Sydney is perfectly suitable to grow hops in if you give them a little bit of TLC (keep the aphids off and water from the ground) and we don't have a string of 40c+ weeks or stormy weather. I guess that's the case with anywhere and plants outside of their natural environment though.

I live in Western Sydney and am going to venture in to hops growing this year if I can get my hands on some reasonably priced rhizomes. As an experiment I'll be giving one to a family member who lives in the Blue Mountains, just to see if there is much of a difference in yield


----------



## pdilley (15/5/09)

+1 to Sunlight as a big factor.

That said, it grows ok in Sydney and Canberra and Melbourne, but the heat wave last year sent many a hop to crispy dry chips condition.


----------



## arksnoah21 (15/5/09)

Cheers guys, now i just have to track some down. I read a thread where there was a bloke in W.A. i think who sells rhizomes on e-bay. Might have a squiz and see whats in season or available.


----------



## Steve (15/5/09)

ECBeat said:


> Cheers guys, now i just have to track some down. I read a thread where there was a bloke in W.A. i think who sells rhizomes on e-bay. Might have a squiz and see whats in season or available.




EC - do a search on 2007 Hop Plantations, 2008 Hop Plantations or 2009 Hop plantations on here im sure there a links to people who sell them. You will have no problems growing them in Sydney
Cheers
Steve

Edit: heres one link though I havent read the thread:http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=32733


----------



## growinghops (16/5/09)

You don't know if you don't try. It is very inexpensive to try a few rhizomes. I don't know your weather conditions, but generally if you are between the 30th and 50th parallels (north or south) it can be done. For less than $20 you can try it. You need well drained soil so dig down at least a foot, add organic materials and/or compost and give it a shot. Getting the hop rhizomes established the first year is the hardest part - keep watering. Once the root stock is established, they are very hardy. The temperate swings where I grow them are from -35 to over 100 fahrenheit and hops thrive here. Best of luck!


----------



## daemon (16/5/09)

It'll be fine as long as you give it plenty of sun and keep the plant moist. I planted two rhizomes last year (POR) and ended up with over 200g dry. I plan to add one or two more this year, some cascade / chinook I think would be good. I also took a number of small cuttings from my POR, but don't know if it was too late for them to build up enough of a rhizome yet. If it is, I'll just be giving them away and taking far more cuttings next year. It was amazing how easy it was to do, a little bit of root strike and some basic seedling mix is all it took and that's something I normally can't get right for other plants!

I have very clay like black soil here so all I did to prepare the soil was mix in two bags of horse poo ($2 from down the road) and two bags of the cheapest potting mix ($3 a bag). A bit of mulch on top and then watering twice a week in the middle of summer and they seemed to do very well (see the 2009 thread for pics).


----------



## davedoran (11/4/14)

Hey,

Managed to get hold of a couple of rhizomes and looking to plant. Should I be holding off till end of winter.
Received in a vaccum pack. Told to store in fridge until planting is this correct? 

Had a bit of a look at past forums but haven't found any planting dates.


----------



## DU99 (11/4/14)

> The best time to transplant hop rhizomes is in August. Their main growing time is early to mid-summer and that wonderful time, harvesting is in early March.


found this here


----------



## davedoran (11/4/14)

Great thanks.

Know anything about storing them in the fridge?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/4/14)

Store them in the fridge. Dont feeze them


----------



## davedoran (11/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Store them in the fridge. Dont feeze them


Thanks


----------



## Phatsailing (26/6/14)

G'day Dave,
I have a few on order via the plantshop.com.au, first time purchasing/growing so following the forums for best results. I'm in the Gold Coast and have read there are people having success in the area, ample for personal use. Shall follow this forum and add my results also. Happy planting!


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (27/6/14)

Interesting - Would give this a go for sure also - is plantshop the only site around - would appreciate any recs to source some hop seeds.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (27/6/14)

Sorry - I did some research and need rhizomes to get female plants. Was looking on Ebay, u can get 2 diff varieties for $46 incl postage. Bit steep I think, but will keep an ear out here for anyone with some to dispose of.


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

You don't want seeds, you may end up with a crop of males and heavily seeded females.. 

That said I do happen to have some Amarillo seeds... Shhh, don't tell anyone...


----------



## Phatsailing (27/6/14)

Try Grain and grape as well, although private seller I found there lived in tassy so shipping would likely be a problem re quarantine and was a first in first served basis with limited resource, not that I've had a response anyway. Definitely female rhizome is the way


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

Plenty of zomes will come up here over the next month, patience chaps.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (27/6/14)

Yob said:


> Plenty of zomes will come up here over the next month, patience chaps.


Yeah Tis the season, I've been told - do they come up in the for sale?


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

yep, should be loads about very shortly, I think Doc Sumrto still has Chinook and Victoria Zomes for sale, shoot him a PM


----------



## Topher (27/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Store them in the fridge. Dont feeze them
> them.


Oh Crap, my zomes were in the fridge when I had a brain fart and plugged the wrong fridge into the temp controller for super cold crash! A few bottles popped, so I'm guessing it went way below zero. Any horticultural brewers know what happens when rhizomes freeze for a day?


----------



## Yob (27/6/14)

a bloke grows them in canada on this forum, I rekon theyll be fine


----------



## yum beer (27/6/14)

purchased a Saaz rhizome off a fella an e-bay, arrived yesterday.
fantastic size with heaps of shoots and roots, about 4 times the size of zhomes I picked up last year from various sources(most of them grew quite well).
Worth looking at if you wany Saaz, I think I pid $31 delivered, bit pricey but I think it will be worth it for the first year growth I expect I'll get.


----------



## Ramps (27/6/14)

Freeze! I think that's what they did for a few hundred years, I can't imagine that they dragged them out of the soil every year before the snow.
Yob I won't ask how and where ... I'll only ask how can I get some? ... what's your price ... what varieties don't you have that you might like, etc etc, can I grow them up for you  please


----------

